# Ruby at 11 weeks



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby has grown so much since we brought her home 1 month ago. She weighs 16.5 pounds, and I swear some mornings when we get up I look at her and can visibly see the difference in size from just the night before. They definitely grow up too fast!

I am so proud of her -- she's almost completely potty trained, knows the commands come, off, sit, down and leave it (well kind of, this one is hard for her!). She picks up on everything so quickly.

Here are a couple pictures I snapped this morning. It's getting more difficult to take photos of her -- she sees the camera and wants to play with/chew it!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I just adore her.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ruby is absolutely gorgeous, you must be so proud...............what a superb breed..


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Love all the pictures! She is absolutely beautiful! 

In many ways I miss that age but in many ways I'm happy that Elza is almost 9 months old.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

They definitely grow by the day! Ryker is 6 months old and I still look at him in the mornings and say, "Seriously? Are you four inches thicker across the chest than last night?"

It's fun!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a sweet, little heartbreaker!!


----------

